# Oil leak!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2 things at the top that could cause it: oil feed line to the turbo, and the front VVT actuator.

The front crank seal leaking could sling it around on the belt to the AC compressor.


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

Sounds like crankshaft seal broke. Is the whole passenger side soaked? Other possibilities are VVT solenoids and maybe valve cover gasket. In my case it was the crankshaft seal and valve gasket. I highly recommend you just replace the entire valve cover if that's the case the gasket is a PITA to replace and the cover is around $45 on RockAuto and comes preinstalled also you get a brand new valve on top. The crankshaft seal is not easy to replace I had a mechanic replace it because I didn't feel super comfortable doing it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Desacrasa said:


> Sounds like crankshaft seal broke. Is the whole passenger side soaked? Other possibilities are VVT solenoids and maybe valve cover gasket. In my case it was the crankshaft seal and valve gasket. I highly recommend you just replace the entire valve cover if that's the case the gasket is a PITA to replace and the cover is around $45 on RockAuto and comes preinstalled also you get a brand new valve on top. The crankshaft seal is not easy to replace I had a mechanic replace it because I didn't feel super comfortable doing it.


The Gen 2 valve cover is not quite so easy.


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

Thank you for all the replies. The turbo solenoid that sits on top of the turbo right behind the cooling fan has one of the plastic nipples broke, so one of the small rubber hoses is hanging loose. I ordered a new one for $16.00. I am getting a turbo overboost code and the car says reduced power.. Would that allow oil to somehow pass through the system and leak around the turbo intercooler?


----------

